# Scott Elite and milorganite setting



## neoprodigy (Sep 25, 2017)

What setting you have your Scott's Elite Spreader on when applying milorganite? same setting as Scotts EdgeGuard (Pro, Mini), Lawn Pro & Standard 11.5?


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I would try about 12 the first time and then adjust from there. I use 9 on my Scott's Mini w/ Edgeguard.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

With Milo there is no risk of over application. I go with the smallest setting that still flies out and then go in multiple directions (north south and east west). This allows even coverage.

I do the same with all of my spreader stuff but I do weight the amount first to ensure it is the right qty for that area.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> With Milo there is no risk of over application. I go with the smallest setting that still flies out and then go in multiple directions (north south and east west). This allows even coverage.
> 
> I do the same with all of my spreader stuff but I do weight the amount first to ensure it is the right qty for that area.


+1


----------

